# some of my work



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

not my style but what the customer wanted


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

more.......


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some single stage work....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

will post some more later on....

if interested in work or price pm me...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

have more pics but on another computer will post soon


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

THATS SO CLEAN WORK BRO LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 9 2007, 02:23 PM~9192068
> *some single stage work....
> 
> 
> ...



Any painter that can really do single stage silver(correctly) is a good painter. I hate doing it, I'd rather use a cheap shit base clear for silver than SS.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

shits clean as fuck


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nice work!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks will be posting more pics soon


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Work looks great homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 9 2007, 03:16 PM~9192018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is this?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm did u cut all this out by hand?








not a fan of the style ,but looks like alot of work.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 13 2007, 10:12 PM~9222101
> *wtf is this?
> *


this is the hood of my truck


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 13 2007, 10:17 PM~9222145
> *damm did u cut all this out by hand?
> 
> 
> ...



a total of 12 vinyl stencils 5 colors 12 hours of straight labor......


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2007, 11:41 AM~9226036
> *this is the hood of my truck
> *


ohhhhhhhhh its just a black line right? reason it threw me off was because it looks like it has a chrome ring around it. it almost looked like an odd shaped sunroof with a chrome ring around it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 14 2007, 12:39 PM~9226474
> *ohhhhhhhhh its just a black line right? reason it threw me off was because it looks like it has a chrome ring around it. it almost looked like an odd shaped sunroof with a chrome ring around it.
> *



yeah at first when i saw pictures of it i was like wtf???? but when i saw it in person, it looks good... he wasnt done with it anyway...... the hood is actually black with the silver center and silver flake on it.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2007, 01:43 PM~9226500
> *yeah at first when i saw pictures of it i was like wtf???? but when i saw it in person, it looks good... he wasnt done with it anyway...... the hood is actually black with the silver center and silver flake on it.
> *


thank you sir...was gonna pattern it out but the plans changed redoing the whole truck


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice Work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some more


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

a school project i painted and striped


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some not cleared


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some checker flags i did when i was bored on a fender.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

before








after








more pics soon


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

man i never liked rangers but yours is very nice that black looks good


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 21 2007, 03:06 PM~9275493
> *man i never liked rangers but yours is very nice that black looks good
> *


x2


----------



## ROCBOTM (Oct 11, 2007)

THAT REGAL IS HOT....MINE WILL B SOON ENOUGH......UR WORK IS TITE HOMEY


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 21 2007, 10:43 AM~9274495
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE BLAK ON BLAK


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2007, 09:43 AM~9226043
> *a total of 12 vinyl stencils 5 colors 12 hours of straight labor......
> *


 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks.. more pics coming soon


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

work looks great homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 21 2007, 02:06 PM~9275493
> *man i never liked rangers but yours is very nice that black looks good
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT

thanks more pics coming soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

YOU REALY SHOULD OPEN'IN UP YOUR OWN SHOP MAN CUZ YOU CAN PAINT BIG DOWG


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Nov 26 2007, 12:01 PM~9307178
> *YOU REALY SHOULD OPEN'IN UP YOUR OWN SHOP MAN CUZ YOU CAN PAINT BIG DOWG
> *



i will when its time....


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

on that ranger are those headlights tinted?

i've seen cars with taillights tinted but never headlights


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah the lights are smoked.....


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

is that legal?

looks tight though man


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

no not legal i had to take them out but i miss them cause they did look nice.......


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

heck yea

thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

here are some more pics....

single stage
this was a complete colorchange with jabs and engine compartment but no bed because he said he had a bedliner....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

single stage


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

base n clear









a RR limo i did

base n clear


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Honestly your work is alright!






























Nah, just f*cking with you, clean ass work man! More pics!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

a work van

base n clear


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some smoked lights ive done


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

more pics coming soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anodized these spinners with Kandy Tangerine


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just finished these lights like 20min ago

Off a 2002 Impala


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 1 2007, 10:06 AM~9348151
> *just finished these lights like 20min ago
> 
> Off a 2002 Impala
> ...


how much $ for a job like that


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

i charge about 150 for something like this


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

here it is on the car...

the customer was real happy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

ready for mine? 

the car is almost ready for paint.. just gotta put some icing on a couple scratches on the back bumper then quick check up and ill be painting it..... would like them lights ready when the car is painted....lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just let me know...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

can you do cadillac taillights, i would like to see these more smoke colored!?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

yea i can do any lights pm me for more info on colors and pricing i'll hook you up


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

how do u "smoke" the lights?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Pm me and i will give you the details


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

congrats on the ASE :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT

more pics coming soon


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres a little build up..

getting masked









color change...









in the booth









out of the booth









going back home









at home all nice and put together
(not buffed yet)


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

next project

26'' lowrider bike


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Beautiful work brotha!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Dec 12 2007, 11:54 PM~9440883
> *Beautiful work brotha!
> *


thanks


TTT


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

nice jobs


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres a blend i did


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

what type of blue is this homie
is nice


> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 10 2007, 04:59 PM~9419288
> *heres a little build up..
> 
> getting masked
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 10 2007, 03:59 PM~9419288
> *heres a little build up..
> 
> getting masked
> ...


ITS CANDY PAINT ? I WANT PAINT MY REGAL LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

..... it was a custom mix base-clear.......


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wheres my money!?!  lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some pics of some 60s BMX style shwinns im doing for a customer....


















getting Paint removed...
























ready to be sanded

















ready for primer

















primed waiting for sand one more coat of primer final sand and paint









waiting for final sand and paint










more pics as progress continues


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE LOOKS REAL GOOD!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury Roller_@Jan 30 2008, 07:59 PM~9825264
> *DAMN HOMIE LOOKS REAL GOOD!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Primed sanded and ready for color










Nice and WET!!

















1 down one to go


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

what are you doing with those lincoln stocks? I know some one who needs some asap.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

call alex they are his


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

call alex they are his


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

call alex and ask him


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

oops... double post


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

are they the ones he put on his lincoln again? or does he have an extra set??? and i don't have his number. do you know if he finished that piece for my regal that i gave him to mold?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

before









After










Before









after


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Laid some stripes on my truck.... a little uneven but im still new at it..its my first piece on a car its like my forth full piece..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

nice, just keep practicing.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

thank you sir......practice makes perfect


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

damn nice finish work homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

what im working on now.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

progress............


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

a single stage i did today.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some cars i did at work today.......sinlge stage


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

is that the jeep thats gonna be in the movie u told me


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

thats some nice masking on the jeep n maxima lol just playing... so my trucks next???


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaddy+Mar 7 2008, 12:33 AM~10110188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whenever your ready.......


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

PRETTY GOOD WORK IF YOU COME TO TEXAS HIT ME UP


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

TTT :yes:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

hey man i'm a painter too, i'm 17 years old, really nice work. I've been painting for almost 2 years now. I have a devilbiss GTI Millenium. My caddy is the first time i attempted to paint a car and the first time i've ever seen metal flake, July 2006. Wet sanded and buffed it twice myself.








heres is my BMW in progress painted a month ago. 50th anneversery corvette red, tri-coat colour. 
















Awesome work man, post more!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

here are some of today....
blend (pic doesnt show the shine cause of light)































he's gonna wish he paid for a full repaint......


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 9 2007, 04:18 PM~9192030
> *not my style but what the customer wanted
> 
> 
> ...


How much of a pain in the ass was that to do?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 4 2007, 06:04 PM~9372973
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


god damn!!!! more pics of this badass bike!!! good work bro


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris_thobe+Mar 14 2008, 06:14 PM~10169905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

before









after


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

single stage metalic


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

this was a mission but turned out nice


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

1999 S500


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

2001 Lexus IS300


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just some random ones


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Current Project


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

finding and fixing old body work..











a stang i did today


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some stuff i was working on




















some progress pics on the impala...
a surprise of ghetto body work a rock of bondo covering a whole with some net crap........i cut it to clean metal sealed the inside welded and new piece of metal cleaned it the duraglassed it and a lil body work...


























90% done still needs finishing touches...









rear quarter had a lil rust but got that out









done









as it sits waiting till monday....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

oh yeah heres the antenna whole...
before









after


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

where you work? you knock out a bunch of cars in a day


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

yo the impala is looking good ima call u after work so can chill maybe we can work on the monte


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nick64_@Apr 16 2008, 07:48 PM~10432753
> *where you work? you knock out a bunch of cars in a day
> *


i work in a production shop i do from 4 to 8 cars a day.....

but the impala is my personal car so its goona take a little longer than we usually take on a car....


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

here are some pics...havent posyed in a while cause really dont have time to take pics.....

base n clear









base n clear









a blend


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some overalls


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

more...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

more...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

more....










'73 Vert Eldorado


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

an old u haul painted two tone


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some overalls



















and a color change...

it was black










more pics soon


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

before








after



















a set of lights that i smoked....


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

NICE WORK!!!!!


----------



## mc4ce2 (Jan 9, 2008)

nice work!!!! you got talent!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres some i did today....
all were randomly red....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres some of my impala work has been slow on this one but it will be done soon.....





































now just block her smooth and start spraying...............


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## WILDBILL (Jun 9, 2008)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## clownen (Nov 15, 2007)

what color you painting the 4 door


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Jun 9 2008, 09:45 PM~10833765
> *what color you painting the 4 door
> *



the original color....

heres two i did.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 16 2008, 06:49 PM~10882489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt after im done with my gc test we gotta start workin on the lac n lincoln


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaddy_@Jun 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10883845
> *ttt  after im done with my gc test we gotta start workin on the lac n lincoln
> *



ready when you are :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

its coming out raw


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

getting cut and buffed
















just needs the front glass and its ready for the street..


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> heres some i did today....
> all were randomly red....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jun 22 2008, 11:16 PM~10928895
> *
> 
> YO what is the color of that linc, it looks like a brandywine, any more pics of it in the sun
> *



no pics in the sun....its actually the factory color... it was a very brilliant metalic dark red


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

word up homie appreciate it


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

its been a while so here are some pics....

































current project
(getting her ready for some wet kandy)


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

you sure do some nice work there.

keep it up! if it wasn't for guys like you, there would be alot of nice car with some ugly paint.


100%


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 5 2008, 11:53 PM~11019868
> *you sure do some nice work there.
> 
> keep it up! if it wasn't for guys like you, there would be alot of nice car with some ugly paint.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jun 3 2008, 06:59 PM~10790488
> *some overalls
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Kandy Lincoln..More pics soon


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

did u finally shoot that oriental blue over the teal? if so, that shit still looks teal as hell....lol and tell Jeremy I need that oriental...lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 12 2008, 04:35 PM~11072619
> *did u finally shoot that oriental blue over the teal? if so, that shit still looks teal as hell....lol and tell Jeremy I need that oriental...lol
> *


 yea it has two coats of teal and two coats of oriental.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks good, but if I were you, i'd have jeremy wetsand it, and throw 2 more coats of teal....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 13 2008, 11:50 AM~11076903
> *Looks good, but if I were you, i'd have jeremy wetsand it, and throw 2 more coats of teal....
> *


 

im gonna reshot it....that was just practice.... will be calling you for advice for the second time around...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 13 2008, 04:33 PM~11078272
> *
> 
> im gonna reshot it....that was just practice.... will be calling you for advice for the second time around...
> *



nah it looks good though. it could be the picture, but the color still looks too light. I would shoot like 6 coats on that car though. thats why I said 2 more should do it. you could also maybe wetsand it, drop down some orion silver, planet green, stratto blue, patterns on it, then shoot another 4 coats of kandy on top.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Havent posted in a while but got a few pics


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

patterns lookin really nice, but i'm not feeling the big block.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2008, 01:16 PM~11254751
> *patterns lookin really nice, but i'm not feeling the big block.....
> *


 big block? im doing it little by little next is the roof then the tailgate and the sides......then imm shooting the kandy....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 4 2008, 01:14 PM~11255344
> *big block?  im doing it little by little next is the roof then the tailgate and the sides......then imm shooting the kandy....
> *


 By big block, I mean those two patterns that are like triangles that look like giant rectangles but are seperated by the one line crossing it.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 4 2008, 09:21 PM~11259483
> *By big block, I mean those two patterns that are like triangles that look like giant rectangles but are seperated by the one line crossing it.....
> *



its just one of those things u need to be infront of it like when the hood was two toned...


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

Some pics of some more recent stuff


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn man mad propz....tham patterns look vary nice


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Aug 14 2008, 09:20 PM~11347242
> *KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

current project











































keeping it OG


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

a lowrider bike i did frame and paint 

silver base, flake, HOK Pink Kandy


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Aug 30 2008, 03:18 PM~11478850
> *a lowrider bike i did frame and paint
> 
> silver base, flake, HOK Pink Kandy
> ...


nice man.....silver base, flake, HOK Pink Kandy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 29 2007, 12:18 PM~9331492
> *some smoked lights ive done
> 
> 
> ...


what product are you using to smoke em?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 11 2008, 02:43 PM~11576774
> *what product are you using to smoke em?
> *


Black basecoat. he also did the tail lights on my impala....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 11 2008, 01:27 PM~11577080
> *Black basecoat. he also did the tail lights on my impala....
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK BASE THEN JSUT CLEAR HUH, INTERESTING


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 15 2008, 05:59 PM~11608625
> *BLACK BASE THEN JSUT CLEAR HUH, INTERESTING
> *



it's not straight up black base. he has a technique to it, and a way to mix it.... I don't know. he tried showing me once, but I don't have the balls to try it myself...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 15 2008, 08:52 PM~11611262
> *it's not straight up black base. he has a technique to it, and a way to mix it.... I don't know. he tried showing me once, but I don't have the balls to try it myself...lol
> *



lol i hear, yea im sure ill get bored and got out to the shop and fucka round with it one of these days


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 16 2008, 08:50 AM~11614461
> *lol i hear, yea im sure ill get bored and got out to the shop and fucka round with it one of these days
> *



pm me and i will tell u how i do it...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 11 2008, 12:27 PM~11577080
> *Black basecoat. he also did the tail lights on my impala....
> 
> 
> ...


black basecoat? :0 black candy dosent work?


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah its just blakc base hes a real cool homie helped me out wit letting me know wat was up im trying to get some junk yard ones first that way i can keep my o.g's regular but its really easy just gotta do it


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

i hope these are 500$ paint jobs. didnt see one bumper or mirror off. i even saw a front plate masked off. hno:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 18 2008, 04:15 AM~11633167
> *i hope these are 500$ paint jobs. didnt see one bumper  or mirror off. i even saw a  front plate masked off. hno:
> *


yea i used to work at a production shop but im in the process of opening my own shop and everything will be removed and reinstalled....


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 18 2008, 06:22 AM~11634483
> *yea i used to work at a production shop but im in the process of opening my own shop and everything will be removed and reinstalled....
> *


good for you.. if you can do good work with half ass prep you can do awsome work with good prep.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 18 2008, 02:14 PM~11635808
> *good for you.. if you can do good work with half ass prep you can do awsome work with good prep.
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres some pics i never put when i painted my daily...























































on the way home fresh out of the booth


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 9 2007, 03:21 PM~9192053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this car


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Oct 7 2008, 10:47 AM~11800872
> *what color is this car
> *



the box or the truck?


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 7 2008, 09:52 AM~11800928
> *the box or the truck?
> *


box


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

its a custom mixed base..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

been a while i post.. heres a car i did on sat. night











and heres a pic of my new shop :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

cool to see ur coming up dogg good luck


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 20 2008, 04:39 PM~11919688
> *been a while i post.. heres a car i did on sat. night
> 
> 
> ...


wow, the shop looks great now. much better than that day!!


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn homie tight work, congrats on the new shop


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82+Oct 20 2008, 04:54 PM~11920492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.. let me know if u need anything send me a pm


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
you need a lot more practice. i'll send you my car to do you the favor. let me know. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Oct 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11956810
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> you need a lot more practice. i'll send you my car to do you the favor. let me know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u can always use more practice....... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

if anyone needs any work please net me know


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

painting my daily.. needs to be cut and buffed but heres a pic right out of the booth....


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 09:12 AM~12056208
> *painting my daily.. needs to be cut and buffed but heres a pic right out of the booth....
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 4 2008, 11:23 AM~12056302
> *looks good.
> *



thanks homie... :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Sep 18 2008, 03:15 AM~11633167
> *i hope these are 500$ paint jobs. didnt see one bumper  or mirror off. i even saw a  front plate masked off. hno:
> *


same thing i was thinking. most shops i've worked in strip everything thats going to get painted. but none the less, clean paint.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just to let u guys know i used to work at a production shop.. all i got paid for was to paint the car however it was given to me... now i have my own shop and everything will be removed and reinstalled....

here some more pics of my daily...










went ahead and lined the inside of the bed..










still needs to be buffed....


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

dude, the bed liner looks nice as hell. what did u use?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

spray on bed liner.... the truck is getting buffed by your homeboy...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 8 2008, 03:27 PM~12099188
> *spray on bed liner.... the truck is getting buffed by your homeboy...
> *



lol, obviously, but what brand bed liner?




make sure he uses real glaze!!!! you don't want it to ash up after a while like Jeremy's Lincoln did. He used hand glaze on the machine on Jeremy's car.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 9 2008, 09:56 AM~12104114
> *lol, obviously, but what brand bed liner?
> make sure he uses real glaze!!!! you don't want it to ash up after a while like Jeremy's Lincoln did. He used hand glaze on the machine on Jeremy's car.
> *



he did the same thing to mine but im gonna glaze it myself......by the way can u borrow ur buffer?


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

You keep getting better and better... Great work bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Nov 4 2008, 03:14 PM~12058358
> *same thing i was thinking. most shops i've worked in strip everything thats going to get painted. but none the less, clean paint.
> *


Dont worry, if your a paying customer and want everything removed he definately does it... Check out my lil brothers car.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 9 2008, 03:37 PM~12105306
> *he did the same thing to mine but im gonna glaze it myself......by the way can u borrow ur buffer?
> *



That's why I give him the compound and glaze to use. He usually charges me like 40 bucks....lol 


And yeah, just let me know ahead of time I'll go get it from Ronny. As a matter of fact, I gotta pass by his house tomorrow to check out his new boat. So if you remind me tomorrow, I will get it.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 9 2008, 05:50 PM~12106889
> *Dont worry, if your a paying customer and want everything removed he definately does it... Check out my lil brothers car.
> 
> 
> ...


came out real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Nov 10 2008, 12:34 AM~12109837
> *came out real nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie, we bringin it back for patterns next.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 7 2008, 08:13 AM~12089261
> *just to let u guys know i used to work at a production shop.. all i got paid for was to paint the car however it was given to me... now i have my own shop and everything will be removed and reinstalled....
> 
> here some more pics of my daily...
> ...


TRUCK CAME OUT LOOKING NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOVE THOSE COLORS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Nov 10 2008, 08:46 PM~12117122
> *Thanks homie, we bringin it back for patterns next.
> *


i will be waiting...  


Kandy Green over silver base and ghost pattern.....


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for doing a great job on the bike frame for me homie.. I will post a picture of it all put together as soon as we are done with it.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

coming soon


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 18 2008, 05:12 PM~12193032
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SWEET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 11:12 AM~12056208
> *painting my daily.. needs to be cut and buffed but heres a pic right out of the booth....
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 22 2008, 12:46 AM~12226786
> *YOUR TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

havent posted in a long time cause customers dont want me to post pics till cars are done...

heres a sneek peek


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 26 2008, 02:18 PM~11708709
> *heres some pics i never put when i painted my daily...
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT TYPE OF BLUE IS THIS OR IS IT BLACK WITH BLUE FLAKE  :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Black Base, Royal Blue HOK Mini Flake


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

needs to be cut and buffed and put back together....


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 18 2008, 03:40 PM~12466776
> *needs to be cut and buffed and put back together....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... It looks like more and more low lows are being built. Thats a good sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 4 2008, 11:12 AM~12056208
> *painting my daily.. needs to be cut and buffed but heres a pic right out of the booth....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

havent posted in a long time cause customers are keeping the projects on the down low but heres my next project...
68 vert Ford Galaxie...

when we picked her up...









sitting in the shop..


----------



## noDAUTAboutit (Jan 13, 2009)

YOU DO SOME CLEAN AS WORK. U CAN TELL U TAKE PRIDE IN UR SHIT. KEEP IT UP


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noDAUTAboutit_@Jan 14 2009, 10:25 PM~12707185
> *YOU DO SOME CLEAN AS WORK. U CAN TELL U TAKE PRIDE IN UR SHIT.  KEEP IT UP
> *


thanks homie... yes we do... at my shop we treat all the cars like if it was our own.... we dont do it for the fame we do it cause we love it... :biggrin:


my two projects coming soon..


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: track this topic :biggrin: don't take too long with the updates


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 15 2009, 12:32 PM~12713169
> *thanks homie... yes we do... at my shop we treat all the cars like if it was our own.... we dont do it for the fame we do it cause we love it... :biggrin:
> my two projects coming soon..
> 
> ...


well said brother!!!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

another happy delivery.....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Top notch work on the 56. What ever happened to "he doesn't want me posting pics until he's done". lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 19 2009, 02:29 PM~12749248
> *Top notch work on the 56. What ever happened to "he doesn't want me posting pics until he's done". lol
> *



he told me till im done painting...... :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn doingbombs too im going to have to holla at yo for a base coat clear coat


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

nice work to the top for miami painters....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some rims...

this was a tag team job by Omega Autoworkz & Spray'n Tha Kandy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 21 2009, 12:03 PM~12769894
> *some rims...
> 
> this was a tag team job by Omega Autoworkz & Spray'n Tha Kandy
> ...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

NICE WORK ON PAINTING EM CARS.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 21 2009, 12:03 PM~12769894
> *some rims...
> 
> this was a tag time time job by Omega Autoworkz & Spray'n Tha Kandy
> ...


NICE


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 21 2009, 09:03 AM~12769894
> *some rims...
> 
> this was a tag time time job by Omega Autoworkz & Spray'n Tha Kandy
> ...


saw them today they look really goooood....


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 21 2009, 10:03 AM~12769894
> *some rims...
> 
> this was a tag time time job by Omega Autoworkz & Spray'n Tha Kandy
> ...


TIGHT WORK HOMIE, HEY WHENEVER YOU NEED PARTS FOR THAT 63 LET ME KNOW, CAN GET YOU AFTERMARKET OR OG PARTS LET ME KNOW HOMIE
BEN


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 21 2009, 10:19 PM~12776542
> *TIGHT WORK HOMIE, HEY WHENEVER YOU NEED PARTS FOR THAT 63 LET ME KNOW, CAN GET YOU AFTERMARKET OR OG PARTS LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> BEN
> *



thanks man i will keep u in mind


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

getting worked on


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 26 2009, 01:14 PM~12817549
> *getting worked on
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I want to see it painted

You think Ralph would come do some bodywork on my boat here at my house? it's this one spot on the front. The boat's flipped upside down on stands in my yard if it was on the trailer, I would take it over there but that's not an option right now.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 26 2009, 03:56 PM~12819398
> *Nice! I want to see it painted
> 
> You think Ralph would come do some bodywork on my boat here at my house? it's this one spot on the front. The boat's flipped upside down on stands in my yard if it was on the trailer, I would take it over there but that's not an option right now.
> *



u will be seeing it real soon....

u have to come by and pick him up so he can see it


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres some pics of the motor of the 63 we r working on...

before








now(still needs some more work)

we arent putting so muche chrome cause we want to give it a clean OG look....only putting small chrome things here and there..


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

looking good


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## massacre (Jul 23, 2008)

NICE WORK


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some lights i just smoked....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Flake??


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

patterns.... we wanted it simple....so 2 colors...... i wouldve wanted to go crazy but customer gets what they want....


----------



## OrdellRobbie (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

2008 Benz

before









after


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

63 SS almost done....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Audi Smoked Tail lights


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave: Wassup bro? Hows it going?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 20 2009, 09:24 AM~13058500
> *63 SS almost done....
> 
> 
> ...


tight work homie


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 20 2009, 09:25 AM~13058511
> *Audi Smoked Tail lights
> 
> 
> ...


how do you do this, and can you smoke the lights in different colors?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 21 2009, 03:55 PM~13069604
> *how do you do this, and can you smoke the lights in different colors?
> *


i use base coat and yes it can be done with any color.....if u need more info just pm me


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

we did this truck in one day... just needs to be cut and buffed


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Some Bike Pieces...Pearl White


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Just Delivered this... a Nismo Edition 350Z 
Not really my style but thats what the customer wanted....

painted the hood, side mirrors, smoked the front turn signals, tail lights, 3rd brake light, and reverse lights....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some civic lights i somked..

off...








on..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just rolled in


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 23 2009, 11:43 AM~13084409
> *we did this truck in one day... just needs to be cut and buffed
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 18 2008, 05:12 PM~12193032
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


I know I promised better pics and I will get them for you... Here are afew pics of my brothers Regal that you painted!!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@Mar 9 2009, 05:44 AM~13222578
> *I know I promised better pics and I will get them for you... Here are afew pics of my brothers Regal that you painted!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

shes coming along nicely.....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 14 2009, 08:01 AM~13278201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: looking good


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

taking everything apart.....

(still have to take it more apart)


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

My New Toy

66 Vert T Bird


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Come thru homie and chill


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

will be there


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

that beetle looks familliar lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

that VW was a "Blow and Go"


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

lol but look clean still


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for coming thru fellas, really appreciate it. Let me know whatever u guys need for the chevy's i got you
ben


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THAT REG IS BANGIN~!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Doing great Javi!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Getting Delivered...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 20 2009, 08:25 AM~13058511
> *Audi Smoked Tail lights
> 
> 
> ...


dam this car looks very familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

your slacking on those pictures..... i saw alot of cars at the shop today lol.....


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:uh: btw don't mind the gay flames on the hood :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE...SHIT LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 16 2009, 06:14 PM~13597837
> *:uh:  btw don't mind the gay flames on the hood  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Heres a quick "blow and go" i did for a friend










a little dusty but u get the idea...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 AM~13675611
> *Heres a quick "blow and go" i did for a friend
> 
> 
> ...


my girlfriend gave me one of them this mornin also :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
shit lookin good!!!!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

the ghia came out bad ass


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 25 2009, 07:50 PM~13688001
> *the ghia came out bad ass
> 
> 
> ...




Looks nice. :cheesy:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 24 2009, 08:52 AM~13675611
> *Heres a quick "blow and go" i did for a friend
> 
> 
> ...


VERY VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Apr 25 2009, 06:50 PM~13688001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Havent really been taking pics cause ive been super busy but heres a beetle i buffed yesterday


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Yo, my wife said she needs you to post some pics of the new shoes your moms got at the store!! 





.... No seriously. :roflmao:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GHOST RIDER_@May 5 2009, 08:51 PM~13796429
> *Yo, my wife said she needs you to post some pics of the new shoes your moms got at the store!!
> .... No seriously.  :roflmao:
> *



you guys have to pass by the other day she recieved 187 boxes of new shoes and is getting new stuff almost everyday


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Apr 25 2009, 05:50 PM~13688001
> *the ghia came out bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> Havent really been taking pics cause ive been super busy but heres a beetle i buffed yesterday
> 
> :uh: here on LIL :rant: get to work :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

looks great... i say just drop the motor in there, forget interior, and milk crate it just so u can start driving that thing... i know your itching to


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Some cars im working on now....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

One of my paintjobs in action


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

One of my paintjobs in action


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Heres 66 mustang i did a quick single stage on last night... will post pics later today


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Heres a better pic when the car was getting delivered


----------



## K I N G (May 4, 2009)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

havent had anytime to take pics of stuff i have done cause moved but here are some pics of stuff i have done....

will be taking more pics now...


































































































my truck...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

the trunk of a cutlass i did today...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

The cutty trunk turned out nice. 
I still think he should have had you do the hood as well. lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

my roof... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Anybody need any bodywork, Paint, patterns done to your car send me a PM or call me at 786-444-4997


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice Work :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

heres a beetle i did

















and a quicky on this monte


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

monte looks alot better now..


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 3 2009, 04:25 PM~15550653
> *monte looks alot better now..
> *



thanks homie...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

hood i just did for my 63


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product on my Regal!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 13 2009, 08:54 AM~13872336
> *Some cars im working on now....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: OMG you get to work on the Vette?! Lucky Mo Fo lol :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I havent really been taking pics but here are some stuff i have done..










heres a fender of another vette that was split in two pieces..









a skateboard deck i did for the youth group for the church i go too..




























the owner of this caddilac want a HUGE versoin of the boss hogg...lol..
it was just a promo car so its a quick one day job


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

puttin it down homie! we need painters like you near me!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 20 2010, 09:40 AM~16350097
> *I havent really been taking pics but here are some stuff i have done..
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Awesome! Love the Paint Job on the SUV! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just did these two blends yesterday...









































and my new project...


----------



## babie is nana 13 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats clean homie!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

some parts i did for my bomb


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 04:15 PM~15454839
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lOOKS GOOD


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

a touch up and blend i did today...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 5 2010, 04:25 PM~16524097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Omg! I LOVE that Color! Awesome Job! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 5 2010, 03:25 PM~16524097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is tight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gettin down homie


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 23 2010, 06:44 PM~16387288
> *just did these two blends yesterday...
> 
> and my new project...
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks homies more pics coming soon


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 24 2009, 08:15 PM~15454839
> *my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Are this made with basecodes or with candy???


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

btw great work, keep it up. also question... do you get alot of trash in your work with the concrete floor in the paint booth? ive olny used one a couple of times and didnt like it much...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 26 2010, 06:13 AM~17005607
> *btw great work, keep it up. also question... do you get alot of trash in your work with the concrete floor in the paint booth? ive olny used one a couple of times and didnt like it much...
> *



i really dont get much trash cause i really clean the car a couple of times then we wet floors and walls... then on last tack cloth around the car to make sure its clean.


heres some stuff i will have more soon but dont have my camera...



















added some more detail things to this car in the patterns and put a gallon of clear..




































Painted this car and patterned it will post pics of the patterns later on...


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

went through whole topic BADASS work :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO LETS FREAK OUT THE MONTE AND DO SUM THING?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 27 2009, 02:27 PM~14014995
> *One of my paintjobs in action
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 15 2010, 09:19 AM~17199932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That came out real good!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just did some work on my 29 Ford




























some parts i did for a Buell (the harley sports bike)


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

BUFFED out real good....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey how goes it man?

As always the work is looking good!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

very nice work homie... i should of let you do the patterns on it


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jun 30 2010, 06:51 PM~17929488
> *very nice work homie... i should of let you do the patterns on it
> *



thanks homie just keep me in mind for the next one 

pics coming soon


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice work dog!


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

my new project...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

is that javiers old chopped chevy?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@May 13 2010, 11:40 AM~17476431
> *BUFFED out real good....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jul 29 2010, 12:57 PM~18174033
> *is that javiers old chopped chevy?
> *


Yea, but I don't have it anymore, I got a good offer on it and let it go


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

I've been really slacking on pics but here's a big body I just did










And here's two unusual projects I just got..
1965 datsun 320 pick up









And a 1970 triumph GT6+


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

good thing , that chopped was fucked up!!!



> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 30 2010, 01:40 AM~18182841
> *Yea, but I don't have it anymore, I got a good offer on it and let it go
> *


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 15 2010, 08:19 AM~17199932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just painted this... putting it back together...it a '65 Datsun Pickup


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> my roof... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 15 2010, 10:04 AM~18818339
> *
> :cheesy:  i like that
> *



thanks homie


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

havent posted in a long time cause i moved shops but have a pic of a quick job i did










and this i just cleaned up a little and cleared it...
before

















after


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

happy new years :biggrin: i know there's some more tight work for 2011


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Haven't posted in a long time but always forget to take pics. Did this yesterday, wanted something simple.


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Dec 17 2008, 09:41 AM~12454891
> *havent posted in a long time cause customers dont want me to post pics till cars are done...
> 
> heres a sneek peek
> ...


Did u weld that to the door pillar?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

>





> just did some work on my 29 Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> BUFFED out real good....





> I've been really slacking on pics but here's a big body I just did
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > my roof... :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Feb 25 2011, 02:06 PM~19959205
> *Did u weld that to the door pillar?
> *


No, I took that pic to show the color.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the love Dreamworks.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice work... I like that clear over the bug...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> > my roof... :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 28 2011, 03:51 PM~19981029
> *Nice roof
> 
> Is this a candy blue or an basecoat blue?????
> *


a basecoat blue.




here are pics of the patterns i did all unmasked.


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

OMEGA AUTOWORKS!! 
It is hard to find a shop that actually does what thay say they do, or let alone what your paying them to do.... Not the case with Javi @ Omega Autoworks... He does what he says he is going to do and goes above and beyond to get and keep your business... He painted my brothers car and now has mine... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 28 2011, 02:40 PM~19981329
> *a basecoat blue.
> here are pics of the patterns i did all unmasked.
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## OMEGA68 (Feb 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Did this as practice trying to get into pinstriping.


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 18 2011, 04:12 PM~20123701
> *Did this as practice trying to get into pinstriping.
> 
> 
> ...


U can practice on the Monte homie b my guest lol


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonteSS_@Mar 29 2011, 10:39 PM~20214219
> *U can practice on the Monte homie b my guest lol
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie but i think i need a lot more practice before i get into working on a finished car.


heres some patterns i did...










no clear









cleared waiting to be cut and buffed..


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 8 2011, 09:17 AM~20289928
> *:biggrin:  thanks homie but i think i need a lot more practice before i get into working on a finished car.
> heres some patterns i did...
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Apr 8 2011, 08:17 AM~20289928
> *:biggrin:  thanks homie but i think i need a lot more practice before i get into working on a finished car.
> heres some patterns i did...
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------

